# Acai berry



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive heard amazing things about this little berry. Containing 10X the anti oxidants that grapes due and more than twice that of blueberries. 

People say that if you take this supplement after you have started a weight loss program that it will speed it up considerably 

here is a link to some info Acai Berry

feedback encouraged

B


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 27, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Ive heard amazing things about this little berry. Containing 10X the anti oxidants that grapes due and more than twice that of blueberries.
> 
> People say that if you take this supplement after you have started a weight loss program that it will speed it up considerably
> 
> ...


 
I'm not saying that the berry is not healthy, but to me it is all marketing hype to sell their prodcut.  The Acai is the new pomegranate.  Next year it will be something else.  It reminds me of the mangosteen (something like that) fruit as well.

Eat healthy and eat whole foods and you will drop weight quickly as well when part of a good exercise program.  I wouldn't buy the berry stuff just for that reason though.  But, that's just me.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 27, 2009)

Plenty of water, a well done steak and vegetables will help you lose weight. Have a fruit for a snack.

It is just marketing and while the vitamins are real, What they don't tell you about the multi-vitamins or any kind of food supplement pills is that you still have to burn calories.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 27, 2009)

StrongFighter said:


> Plenty of water, a well done steak and vegetables will help you lose weight. Have a fruit for a snack.
> 
> It is just marketing and while the vitamins are real, What they don't tell you about the multi-vitamins or any kind of food supplement pills is that you still have to burn calories.


Very true and i agree completely

What I should have said was with a good diet and workout routine these will help. it is a proven fact that high levels of anti oxidants can speed of weight loss.

But ill never say no to a good ol' steak (medium for me)

B


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 27, 2009)

Everything I've read about the antioxidants in acai berries suggests that unless you picked the berry fresh from the palm tree and ate it within an hour, you'd be best off with the freeze-dried powder. Apparently the antioxidants degrade rapidly during storage or exposure to heat. This could explain why Acai juice (which let's face it probably isn't fresh squeezed from recently harvested acai berries if you drink it here in America) tested to be lower in antioxidants than blueberry, grape and pommegranate juice.


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2009)

Antioxidants have a lot of benefits but the trouble with Acai products (as well as other commercial fruit juices) is that the antioxidants come in the form of processed, sugary carbs.  Which isn't the kind of thing to be putting in to your body, or getting in the habit of drinking.  I can't see the trade-off as being fair.

I'll take my steak the way they serve it up in Brazil.  Rare, with lemon wedges (extra antioxidants in those too...lol)


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 28, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Antioxidants have a lot of benefits but the trouble with Acai products (as well as other commercial fruit juices) is that the antioxidants come in the form of processed, sugary carbs. Which isn't the kind of thing to be putting in to your body, or getting in the habit of drinking. I can't see the trade-off as being fair.
> 
> I'll take my steak the way they serve it up in Brazil. Rare, with lemon wedges (extra antioxidants in those too...lol)


 
Brazilian rice and bean dish is really good.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 2, 2009)

so to save myself money i should avoid these products and just drink a **** load of grape juice to get the antioxidants i need? I would to be able to get away with eaing steak every meal but that would get expensive and unhealthy quick

B


----------



## StrongFighter (Mar 2, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> so to save myself money i should avoid these products and just drink a **** load of grape juice to get the antioxidants i need? I would to be able to get away with eaing steak every meal but that would get expensive and unhealthy quick
> 
> B


 
Just once or twice a week is fine. Just be sure there is plenty of vegetables on your plate and have a fruit for a snack.

If you are wise, you can save and rotate your steaks to eat 3x a week.

_*Shop around*_ for good steak prices in the beef aisle of your grocery store. Not the restaurants.

I have never ordered steaks online. I can't comment on that from firsthand experience.


----------



## SapphireStar (Jun 9, 2010)

StrongFighter said:


> Brazilian rice and bean dish is really good.




Do you have a specific recipe for this dish, or is it one of those that everyone prepares differently?   I would appreciate knowing you you make this.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 9, 2010)

SapphireStar said:


> Do you have a specific recipe for this dish, or is it one of those that everyone prepares differently? I would appreciate knowing you you make this.


You will not get an answer from *StrongFighter,* he is a "Banned user".


----------



## SapphireStar (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you, Seasoned, for letting me know.  

I wasn't sure how the "banned" status worked, as I had seen recent posts in other threads from people who had the same label.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 10, 2010)

It would appear that there may be real scientific value in drinking beet juice (beetroot juice as it is called in the UK).  Increases the ability to exercise, is all, but that in itself is quite useful.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/08/090806141520.htm



> Drinking beetroot juice boosts your stamina and could help you exercise for up to 16% longer. A University of Exeter led-study shows for the first time how the nitrate contained in beetroot juice leads to a reduction in oxygen uptake, making exercise less tiring.



Let me just add that I have always found it interesting how many people prefer myth over science when it comes to dieting or exercise.  Given a choice between scientific studies that appear to back up something as simple and inexpensive as drinking a glass of beet juice before exercise and something arcane, expensive, and of dubious value like acai berry, people will tend to go for the one that is more 'magical'.

http://news.ufl.edu/2006/01/12/berries/



> Published today in the Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry, the study showed extracts from acai (ah-SAH-ee) berries triggered a self-destruct response in up to 86 percent of leukemia cells tested, said Stephen Talcott, an assistant professor with UFs Institute of Food and Agricultural Sciences.
> ...
> He cautioned that the study, funded by UF sources, was not intended to show whether compounds found in acai berries could prevent leukemia in people.
> ...
> A lot of claims are being made, but most of them havent been tested scientifically, Talcott said. We are just beginning to understand the complexity of the acai berry and its health-promoting effects.



Of course, acai berry and the products made from it are expensive, whereas beets are common and anyone with a juicer can make their own beet juice for next to nothing.  I wonder if that could have anything to do with it?  Nah....


----------



## shane (Jul 1, 2010)

Acai berries are a lot of accepted as a weight accident supplement,  although they accept a amount of added allowances such as abbreviation  the crumbling action and allowance corpuscle recovery. The weight  accident backdrop of acai drupe can be abundantly explained by the added  metabolic amount it causes. 
human growth hormone


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 1, 2010)

shane said:


> Acai berries are a lot of accepted as a weight accident supplement,  although they accept a amount of added allowances such as abbreviation  the crumbling action and allowance corpuscle recovery. The weight  accident backdrop of acai drupe can be abundantly explained by the added  metabolic amount it causes.
> human growth hormone



Sounds like wonderful mumbo-jumbo to me.  I'll rush right out and fill my body with unregulated, semi-tested crap on the word of someone who posts online.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 1, 2010)

what does beet juice taste like?

And if I say it three times will I get possessed?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 1, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> what does beet juice taste like?
> 
> And if I say it three times will I get possessed?



+1 for the Beetlejuice reference!


----------

